# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te kthejme nje liber leter ne dokument PDF

## benseven11

Te gjithe kemi libra ne shtepi,disa mund te jene te vjeter shume dhe nuk mund ti mbash me.Perpara se ti hedhesh keto libra ne plera eshte e mundur ti kthesh ne format pdf de e ruan librin si pdf.
Arsye tjeter.Mund te kesh libra relativisht te rinj qe mund te jene voluminose 700-100 faqe,te medhenj te rende dhe zene hapesire.Perseri keto libra mund ti kthesh ne format pdf dhe i lexon ne kompjuter,Iphone apo mekanizma te tjere portative elektronike.
Ekzistojne 2 raste:
Rasti i pare;Librin do e kthesh ne format pdf,por fletet e librit leter do i ruash.
Rasti i dyte;Librin leter do e kthesh ne format pdf dhe pasi u kthye ne format pdf,fletet e librit leter hidhen ne plera.
Per te dyja rastet kthimi i materialit leter ne pdf behet duke perdorur skaner.
Do te shtoja ketu edhe aparat fotografik me rezolucion te larte 8 megapix e me shume por ne rastin e aparatit fotografik kerkohet tripod(trekembesh) per te mbeshtetur
aparatin dhe mbajtur te fiksuar,behet prova me marrje pamje faqesh ne distanca dhe kende te ndryshme,eksperimentohet me ndricimin,aparati vihet tek rrota dial ne Text mode dhe merren pamjet e cdo faqeje dhe ruhen ne jpg format.
Ky tutorial mbeshtetet ne skanim me skaner qe realizon pune me cilesi te larte.
Pra libri do skanohet.
Kurre nuk duhet vene libri permbys me 2 faqet e hapura mbi skaner si ne figuren e pare poshte.As te vendoset libri me faqe te hapura dhe te qendroje mbi xhamin e skanerit si cati e ulet shtepie.Rezulateti i skanimit do jete shume i keq.Teksti e faqen e skanuar do dale i deformuar tek pjesa e mesit ku bashkohen faqet e librit,figura e dyte poshte.Mund te kete humbje. Skanimi te mos kopjoje skajin e faqes me tekst.Pra nuk rekomandohet asnjehere ne skanerat shtepiake.

----------


## benseven11

Rasti i pare;Librin do e kthesh ne format pdf,por fletet e librit leter do i ruash.
Per kete libri pregatitet per skanim dhe duhen vecohen faqet e librit
Ne kete rast libri si ne figuren poshte i kuq duhet markohet.I hiqet nje vije siper kapakut anash afer pjese ku jane te lidhura fletet.I hiqet dhe nje vije librit te profili i faqeve.Kjo te orienton se ku duhet prere libri dhe faqet e prera te kene permasat lartesi gjeresi te njejte.
Ne kushte shtepiake,kjo mund te behet me prerje me thike te mprehte dhe vizore metalike.Thika si keto jane ideale.http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/...15_468x286.jpg
Faqet pas prerjes me thike duhet te kene permasa te njejta.
Gershere nuk duhen perdorur pasi puna behet shume ngadale.
Opsion tjeter eshte te shkohet ne ndonje firme zdrukthtarie.Ato kane sharra plan
qe bejne prerje te shpejte de te sakte.Rendesi ka qe disku i sharres te kete dhembe te vegjel qe te mos shkaktoje kafshim te letres por beje prerje te mprehte dhe te lemuar.Tissue Paper Log Saw Blades.Kjo sharre eshte ideale per te prere librin me precizion. Buza e fletes se prere del e lemuar e mprehte dhe e paster.
http://imghost1.indiamart.com/data2/...vv-500x500.jpg
Opsion tjeter eshte te shkosh ne ndonje firme tipografike,ku botohen libra revista.Ky eshte opsioni me ideal.
Per nje kafe/birre,ato ta presin librin perfekt ne 2 minuta,pasi kane makine prerese apostafat per kete pune dhe perdorin presa hidraulike per ta mbajtur librin te fiksuar fort.Pas prerjes letrat jane te lira dhe ne permasa te barabarta dhe gati per tu fut per skanim.

----------


## benseven11

Pasi fletet e librit i skanove ne skaner dhe ruajte ne kompjuter,atehere te duhet nje
 lidhesh dokumentash me 3 unaza metalike ku do ruash komplet faqet e prera te librit.(notebook ring binder)Lidhesi i dokumentave eshte si dy kapake libri me nje shufer metalike ne pjesen ku bashkohen kapaket dhe me 3 unaza metalike qe hapen ne dy pjese dhe lejojne kapjen e fleteve dhe mund te mbyllen figura e pare poshte.
Per te futur faqet ne lidhesin e librave maten distancat midis tre unazave dhe te fletet e librit anash faqes vihen tre shenja pika ne distanca te barabarta me ato ta unazave.
Shenjat pikat vihen per cdo faqe libri.Pastaj behen brima te 3 pikat shenjat ne cdo faqe.Brimat behen me pajisjen si ne figuren poshte.Me mbarimin e berjes se brimave faqet futen te unazat sipas rradhes duke futur ne fillim faqen e fundit te librit dhe vazhduar me faqen e parafaundit dhe si faqe e fundit futet te unazat faqja e pare e librit.Pasi jane futur te gjitha faqet shtyhen dy gjysmat e hapura te unazave dhe ato mbyllen duke formuar rreth.Ne keto lidhesa libri i ruatur shfletohet perfekt pa problem.

----------


## benseven11

Rasti i dyte;Libri do skanohet,por materiali leter nuk do ruhet pas skanimit,do hidhet ne plera.
Ne kete rast nuk ka nevoje te besh sharrim te pjeses anesore,as prerje me thike me vizore,por thjesht shqiten fletet e librit nje nga nje dhe mbahen faqet te grupuara sipas rradhes,numrit te faqeve.
Ne kete rast pas shqitjeve te fleteve,pjeset e fleteve anash aty ku kane qene te lidhura do jene si te grisura,si dhembe te vogla sharre,gje qe mund te reflektohet ne skanim.Megjithate ky difekt rregullohet pa problem pas skanimit te faqeve.

----------


## benseven11

Faqet e librit jane gati per skanim.Ne desktop klik i djathte dhe new..folder.Krijohet nje dosje.Klik i djathte ne new folder ne desktop dhe riemertoje(rename) duke futur titullin e librit.Te kjo folder,dosje do ruhen te gjitha faqet e librit me skanim.
Ndizet skaneri,hapet kapaku dhe vendoset  mbi xham faqja e pare e librit qe ajo te shikoje xhamin.Pozicionohet faqja qe ajo te jete drejt.Shkon ne desktop dhe shiko per ikonen scan te programit te skanerit qe ke.Nqs nuk e sheh aty shkon ne program files/emri i firmes se skanerit/skaner dhe hap programin e skanimit.Skaneri do filloje te skanoje dhe jape opsionet me vone se si do e ruash ne cfare formati.
Ky eshte moment i rendesishem.Zgjidh jpg dhe ne qofte se ka opsion maksimum kualitet zgjidh ate opsion.Maksimumi ne kualitet ne skanim dhe ruajtje jane opsionet me te mira.E ruan faqen si jpg ne folderin qe krijove ne desktop me emrin e librit.Keshtu vazhdon edhe me faqet e tjera.Lere programin e skanerit ti emertoje skedaret e skanuar vete.Do shohesh qe faqet do jene te organizuara sipas rradhes si 001.jpg faqja e pare e librit
002.jpg faqja e dyte e librit
....

0456.jpg faqja e fundit e librit
etj 
Si ne figuren poshte.
Kjo ka shume rendesi pasi lehteson krijimin e dokumentit(librit pdf) me vone.

----------


## benseven11

Problemi i pare qe ndesh pas skanmit eshte qe megjithse faqen e ke vene ne rregull, faqja e ruajtur si jpg del shtrember si ne figuren poshte.Kjo tregon qe gjate skanimit letra ka levizur.Skaneri kur punon dridhet nje cike,kjo shkakton levizjen arbitrare te letres,kjo shpjegohet me levizjen e befasishme dhe te ashper te shufres skanuse nen xham qe shkakton zhurme dhe "termet" ne skaner.Per pasoje letra leviz dhe pas skanimit duket jo drejt si ne figuren poshte.
Ekzistojne dy metoda per te korigjuar kete problem.Posti ne vazhdim.

----------


## benseven11

Metoda e pare e drejtimit te faqes.
Hapet faqja e shtrember ne fotoshop dhe behen veprimet sine figurat me poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Klik ok dhe faqja do drejtohet ne pozicion 90 grade.

----------


## benseven11

Perpara se ti besh faqes se drejtuar File dhe save as,per ta ruajtur ne folderin ku ke faqet e tjera,sigurohu qe teksti shfaqet komplet ne dritaren e bardhe ne fotoshop.Mund te ndodhe qe teksti anash faqes ose ne fund te faqes te mos jete i dukshem por i fshehur mbrapa zones gri ne fotoshop.Si ne figuren poshte.
Sic shikohet ne figure,jane te padukshme copa fjalesh anash djathtas faqes
dhe poshte faqes,fjalet jane gjysem te dukshme.Nqs i ben save nje faqeje si kjo
ajo ngelet ashtu me tekst gjysmak ne fund dhe copa tekst anash qe nuk duket.
Pra pjese teksti nuk duken pasi e pengon shfaqjen e tyre sektori gri qe rrethon dritaren e bardhe(kanvasen) me tekst.Ne kete rast duhen ndryshuar permasat e kanvases(dritares se bardhe ku eshte teksti) qe te lejohet te shihet komplet teksti anash dhe ne fund.Figura ne postin ne vazhdim

----------


## benseven11

Behen veprimet si me poshte,per te bere te dukshem tekstin qe nuk duket djathtas ne skaj te faqes dhe poshte..Ne kete rast jane ndryshuar permasat e kanvases ne gjeresi dhe lartesi pasi nuk duket teksti.
Nqs ne ndonje faqe teksti ne gjeresi duket komplet por eshte i cunguar ne fund te faqes atehere behet ndryshim vetem ne height(lartesi) per kanvasen qe te lejoje shfaqjen e tekstit rritet vlera,psh e sheh si 7.... e rrit ne 8 ose 9 deri sa te shfaqet teksti komplet ne fund.

----------


## benseven11

Metode tjeter per te drejtuar faqet shtrember duke perdorur fotoshopin.
Hap fotoshopin.Klik File/Open.Gjen dhe fut faqen e shtremeber qe mund te jete si skedar 009.jpg(faqja nr 9 e librit).Pastaj i ben komplet tekstit selekt( e zgjedh) dhe perdor funksionin rotate(rrotullo).Figurat me poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Pasi faqja u drejtua mos i bej save ta ruash, akoma.
Faqja mund te kete shenje grisjeje anash,pasi eshte
hequr nga libri.Ajo zone skajore e grisur duhet
eleminohet.
Shikohet se si jane madhesite e hapesirave te bardha
anash tekstit dhe siper dhe poshte tekstit.
Qellimi eshte qe te kemi nje faqe ku
hapesira e bardhe majtas tekstit te jete e barabarte me
hapesiren djathtas  bllokut te tekstit.
Hapesira siper bllokut te tekstit te jete e barabarte
me hapesiren poshte bllokut te tekstit,gjithmone ne
rastet kur kemi faqe te plota me tekst.
Figura poshte tregon per nje faqe libri te
skanuar qe kerkon  te balancohet per distancat
e hapesirave te bardha qe rrethojne tekstin.

----------


## benseven11

Behen keto veprime per te rregulluar hapesirat e faqes.Figura e dyte poshte eshte rezultati
qe merret pas veprimeve te kryera ne figuren e pare.Faqja ne figuren e dyte eshte e balancuar.
Blloku i tekstit duket drejt ne qender dhe hapsirat anash dhe lart poshte duken te barabarta.

----------


## benseven11

Pra faqes se librit i beme nje prerje(qethje anash) duke hequr hapesira te panevojshme.
Kjo jep 2 perfitime.
1.Faqja balancohet duke barazuar hapesirat majtas djathtas bllokut te tekstit dhe hapesirat siper/poshte bllokut te tekstit.
2.Reduktohet madhesia ne kb e faqes si skedar dhe permasat lartesi/gjeresi te faqes.Nqs faqja para prerjes ka qene supozojme 140 kb, pas prerjes madhesia e saj bie ne 110kb.Kjo ka shume vlere.LLogarit 500 faqe libri te pa prera ku cdo faqe ka peshe 140 kb,totali i librit del 500x140 kb=70000kb(70 mb)
Nqs faqet do rregullohen me prerje pas skanimit,  atehere totali i librit ne mb zvogelohet 500faqe x 110 kb pesha e nje faqeje te prere rregulluar=55 mb.Pra libri i krijuar jo vetem do duket me bukur por do kete edhe peshe relativisht me te ulet ne mb.

----------


## benseven11

Puna per drejtimin e faqeve dhe prerjen e hapesirave anesore te panevojshme duhet bere per gjithe faqet e librit.
Hapet folderi ku ke imazhet jpg te librit dhe e fillon me faqen e pare qe mund te jete si skedar 000.1.jpg Klik i djahte te skedari dhe open with..E hap me fotoshop E drejton faqen nqs nuk eshte drejt dhe ben prerjet anesore per balancim.
Pasi faqja duket xixe,ne rregull klik ne file/save for web.Behen veprimet si ne figuren poshte,per te ulur madhesine ne kb te faqes dhe ruajtur cilesine e saj.nje gje duhet mbajtur parasysh per permasat e faqes,lartesi(height) dhe gjeresi(width)
Nqs  te faqja e librit lartesia eshte me e madhe se sa gjeresia atehere kur ti besh  ndryshimin e permasave ne fotoshop,lartesine e vendos me te madhe gjithmone,krahasuar me gjeresine.
Permasa orientuse qe i bejne faqet e librit te duken mire jane 812x600 piksel ose 676x500 piksel.
ku 812 dhe 676 jane lartesite dhe 500 dhe 600 vlerat e gjeresise.
Nqs faqes se pare te librit vendos ti caktosh permasat 812X 600,atehere per te gjitha faqet e tjera te librit apliko te njejtat permasa si te faqes se pare,812x 600.Keshtu qe faqet do kene permasa te njejta.
http://www.imgplace.com/viewimg137/5...jtjaefaqes.jpg

----------


## benseven11

Pas ndryshimeve ne faqen e pare te librit klik ne save ne dritaren e postit te meparshem dhe e ruan imazhin e faqes se pare te librit ne nje folder te re.Klik i djathte ne desktop dhe new folder.Aty e ruan imazhin e faqes se pare.si oo1.jpg ose 1.jpg qe do te thote eshte skedari i faqes se pare te librit.Te njejten gje ben edhe me faqet e tjera.faqen e dytee ruan si 2.jpg ose 002.jpg.Pasi ke perfundar me te gjitha faqet e librit,i ke rregulluar te gjitha ato do i kesh ne new folder ne desktop si 001.jpg 002 jpg etj.Faqja e fundit 500 e librit do  ruhet(behet save as) si 500.jpg.
Atehere hap fotoshopin klik File/automate/pdf prezentacion si ne figure.

----------


## benseven11

Klik ne browse(shfleto).

----------


## benseven11

Shkon dhe klikon ne desktop direktori,klik ne new folder ku ke imazhet e faqeve te rregulluara dhe e hap....

----------


## benseven11

Do shfaqet kjo figure.Klikohet ne save.

----------


## benseven11

Komplet imazhet do ruhen si nje dokument i vetem me shume faqe,pdf.

----------

